# HS! A Game Thread: BULLS @ BUCKS 10/9



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Bulls @ Bucks*
7:30 ComcastSports Net​
Key Matchup: Noah vs. Jianlian, no way Joakim let's him even get off a shot. Look at what Noah did to his teamates in college, Yi 's not even on his team.










But expect Jianlian give him a good fight, being Chinese he knows martial arts.










Skiles may have to put Thomas in on him.










Have no fear. Tyrus and the super bench know how to defend themselves.










Being preseason and all the starters can kick back and watch the young guys finish up. Everyone can sit back and enjoy the Bulls firt win of the season.





























GO BULLS!








​


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

What the City of La Crosse looks like:

http://www.uwsp.edu/geo/projects/ge...Paleozoic/Wi-pz-w/GranddadBluff/gdblfPanh.jpg


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wish they would have just did the preseason games at the AT&T Center instead of doing it out in La Crosse. A 3 1/2 hour drive is just too much for a preseason game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The two major geographic landmarks of the city:










and 










and


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally a game!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Bulls @ Bucks*

Place your bets!

Hmmm...maybe not. I'll see if I can get this under control...


----------



## ozziesoxbulls (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody knows if it will be stremed on net?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Apparently not, audio league pass doesn't have links to either team's feed.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like Gordon will not be playing because of the sprained ankle. However, that should get Thabo and JamesOn about 20 more minutes between the two.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Preseason: Bulls vs. Bucks*

Place your bets (again)!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Preseason: Bulls vs. Bucks*

No audio?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Oh I had forgotten about the nickname "The Body". See what the offseason does to you.
Where in the blue **** did that come from anyways?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Preseason: Bulls vs. Bucks*



truebluefan said:


> No audio?


Not unless you live close enough to Milwaukee to get 1250-am. And I'm about 20 miles too far away, so if you live in a 50 to 60 mile radius of Milwaukee, you may be able to hear the game. I don't understand why NBA audio league pass isn't picking up their feed tonight.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice dunk and block, Noah!!!
19-20


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game thread and the vbookie capability needs to be in the Bulls forum!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gray w/ the putback! And 1!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Yi's coming in.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Noch w/ the long 2.
24-25.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Noch w/ another long 2.
26-30


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I REALLY like Joakim's energy and activity. He doesn't even look like a rook out there.

Gray looks stiff but definintely looks as if he's gonna help us this year.

TT looked ehhh in the 1st


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Du with a hustle play already!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Who started at PF?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Du for three. Nice assist by Curry!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Yi airball!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

...followed by a moving screen. Nerves, lad.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the updates Hodges. Keep 'em coming .


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> Who started at PF?


Not sure (I missed the mirst few minutes). Probably Thomas.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Game is on ESPN gamecast. They have a good play by play with some visuals of shot location...

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=271009015#


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice steal by Thomas! But then he bowls over a Buck. Offensive foul.

33-34.

Ivey throws an elbow @ Du's face


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Noah w/ a hustle rebound!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Noah's B-Ball IQ is uncanny..his versitility is unmatched...Noah = :worthy: 

That kid JamesOn Curry pulled up for an EFFORTLESS 3 and it was all net...he's lookin good out there


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Duhon pass deflected. Shotclock violation.
36-36


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> Thanks for the updates Hodges. Keep 'em coming .


I'm watching the game online right now w/ VLC player. Quality's okay. 



ozziesoxbulls said:


> http://stoogetv.com/channels.html go guys there,it has channel said wmoe,open it with vlc player,it works perfect


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, It's true what they say--Noah runs the floor like a guard! Nice dish to Victor for an open J.
40-39. 4:25 2nd


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Duhon w/ another 3.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I really like what I'm seeing out of Noah so far. Nice handle and looking good around the basket.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Noah w/ the putback!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

He's also gotta have 3-4 assists so far, his passing out of the post is VERY good.

Hopefully TT looks better in the 2nd half. He's still making some silly mistakes.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I tell you, the Bulls's offense is fun to watch!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah, a scrubfest. 
Duhon trying to lead a group of junior campers.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Noah's passing is matched by a select few bigs in the NBA. He's a better passer than Bogut, who's a VERY good passer.

You guys will love Noah.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Say what u will about Duhon, but he's improved his 3-point shot and he still looks as poised as ever. 

JamesOn Curry MUST remain a bull, he has some serious talent.

We're about to have a stacked front and back court in a minute.

Khyrapa looks like trash. He probably doesn't even want to be a Bull after last season. His confidence looks lost.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'm new to this sopcast thing -- can't get the player to work. ug. Instalation went fine but it's not letting me log in.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

HAHAHAHA RED : 

" I know you dont like turnovers either... " 

Pause

" HAHAHHAHAHA"

oh my god that was priceless gotta love bulls basketball =)


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> I'm new to this sopcast thing -- can't get the player to work. ug. Instalation went fine but it's not letting me log in.


Do you have VLC? I couldn't get it to work w/ sopcast.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well I missed most of the first half. Noah looked good eh?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Start noah


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

There's a role for JamesOn as an extra shooter and instant offensive off the bench. We haven't had that since Pargo left.

Alot of what Noah did in college will translate very well to the N.B.A. We got kill a few games last year for the want of a tall mobile defender.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah runs like a guard!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hodges,

okay. I've got vlc. could you be a saint and walk me through how to load the stream?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng taps the ball to Thomas.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wild shot by Deng that time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice Dunk Ben!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice fast break by the Bucks


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Lu to Wallace! And 1! 



such sweet thunder said:


> Hodges,
> 
> okay. I've got vlc. could you be a saint and walk me through how to load the stream?


Go to http://stoogetv.com/channels.html 

Click "WMOE" 

Leave the window open

Open VLC

Click "File", and then "Open Network Stream"

In the "Customize" box, paste
http://127.0.0.1:8902/

Click "OK"

It ain't exactly rocket science!:azdaja:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the dunk.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng shuts down Villaneuva! Dunk by Thomas!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I think I am (this is  a lost cause -- think there's some other problems going on with my settings.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng posts up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Give and go to deng and the dunk


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Wallace isn't leaning as far back on his free-throws as he used to.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

How'd ben get the nickname the Body?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

such sweet thunder said:


> Thanks for the help. I think I am (this is  a lost cause -- think there's some other problems going on with my settings.


Keep on trying. It took me a while to get it to work.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice J by Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses but gets his rebound and scores.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

quench23 said:


> How'd ben get the nickname the Body?












I know it's just a preseason game, but Wallace looks pretty good. Is it the headband?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Wallace shoots a 3! :lol:

Excellent dime by Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice layup by Gardner


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hodges said:


> Wallace for 3! :lol:


LOL yeah funny as hell!


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hodges said:


> Wallace for 3! :lol:


I remmember last year Andrew Bynum took a 3 at the end of a game for the lakers and he got fined...


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Welcome To America son.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow nice drive by TT! Gardner with the assist


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Yi got posterized by Gardner (thanks to a laser pass by Kirk)! Foul #4 on Yi. Looks like he's still not comfortable out there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wooooooooooeeeeeeeeeee what a dunk!!!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Wow nice drive by TT! Gardner with the assist


Huge dunk by Gardner over Yi. I think he made the team with that dunk.

BTW, awesome to see Tyrus take the contact and finish. If he can do that, watch out.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hinrich really looked like a leader tonight.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

70-63 0:40 3rd


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Knocked outta Noah's paws!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Yi w/ a brick to end the 3rd quarter.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

such sweet thunder: try using internet explorer?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone but me think Noah should start and that he's a small(LOL) upgrade over PJ?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Does Gardner have a shot at making the team?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Duhon / Barrett backcourt. Don't wanna see that too often.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, Duhon forcing it...what else is new.

Gray looks useful.

Storey, aka Marty Puncher, in the game...booo.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Yi gets called for tripping Barrett. Not his fault. 

Gray doesn't have much of a post game.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hodges said:


> Gray doesn't have much of a post game.


Forget what I said! Nice burly move by Gray!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Gray hasn't made me say 'Wow' but he's done pretty well tonight. Noah is doing GREAT though. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Good boxout by Noah! Lefty hook by Gray!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I. Love. You. Guys. VLC is up and running. I think it was just too busy when I tried before.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yi scored! Yi scored! Yi scored! :banana:

:djparty:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice block by Noah. Can't wait to have Wallace, Tyrus, Noah on the floor at the same time.

Never get tired of Noah's passing. Noah and Gray as not that consistent boxing out and getting the defensive board.

Noah shuts down Yi. Yi (who isn't as good a shooter as Yao) doesn't seem to be as fluid as advertised. Noah is definitely a better athlete than Yi.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Gray dominating the paint!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Chapu beats the shotclock w/ a fadeaway!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Noah stops Yi right under the hoop. Yi's definitely a project.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hold it together, rooks... 84-79 5:11 4th


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Yi fouls out.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Yi fouls out in 16 minutes. Even Tyrus isn't that overaggressive.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Ticky-tack fouls. Tough outing for Yi. 

Nice tre by Villanueva.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Yi fouls out in 16 minutes. Even Tyrus isn't that overaggressive.


Well to put a positive spin to things Yao was even worse during his 1st ever pre-season game. Yi just needs to get used to the NBA pace and physicality. I won't expect him to feel "comfortable" until say mid-season.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Victor got pushed. Should have been an offensive foul.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Viktor ready to fight with Storey. Storey with a dirty forearm to Viktor.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Viktor, he woulda whooped yo ***. sit down.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

85-89 2:00 4th


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I totally forgot that Storey was the guy who cheap shotted Marty. Now he cheap shots Viktor. What a douche.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Well to put a positive spin to things Yao was even worse during his 1st ever pre-season game. Yi just needs to get used to the NBA pace and physicality. I won't expect him to feel "comfortable" until say mid-season.


Yeah, Yi will be a decent player. He's really about an average NBA athlete. I don't see star qualities in the least.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The announcers are talking about Joe Smith's knees. He's pretty injury-prone.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The box score is ripping Noah off of a rebound and at least one block (the one on Yi).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TT - 8pts, 5rebs, 2asts, 2stls, 1blk (21 min)

Noah - 6pts, 4rebs, 4asts, 1stl, 1blk (23 min)

Gray - 10pts, 6rebs (17 min)

That future frontline is looking good.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

88-93 Final. Payday! 

Oh yeah, betting against a team on the team board. :devil2:

Hodges is gonna get himself a magneta user title!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope VLC carries the other preseason games.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

My Notes

- Stacey King said this about Gardner's dunk "He climbed Yi like a squirrel up a tree", and I agree that was a dunk that could get him on this team. He played okay. Not too great but he showed a few things he could bring, like his backdoor cut layup. Good passer, okay defender. 

- Not impressed w/ Andre Barrett(who again was a big zero in limited action, I just don't see why he's in this league).

- Tyrus didn't look great. He still looks like he's forcing the hell out of things offensivly. His numbers didn't turn out too bad though. His added muscle was a little noticable to the eye, but I could really tell when he got up in the air, a lot less leg flailing, and he also finished one bucket after a good foul.

- Wallace is the guy I was most pleased with. He looks reborn. Is in far better shape than last year, I couldn't tell as much from some of the pictures posted recently, but seeing him in game it's obvious his body is much better, his muscles are again just pouring out of him. He had the energy we saw in his good games last year. Very good to see. Everyone looked at him as the one spot where we might get worse, I don't think it's going to happen this year, sorry haters.

- Noah was also very impressive. Watching him play in the NBA for a few minutes and it's easy to draw these conclusions. He's going to be a way better scorer than Tyson or Big Ben offensivily. He's going to be a great rebounder and defender. There are maybe 2-4 other big men that can pass and handle the ball the way he can, I knew he was good from college but it seems playing with NBA level talent makes it all the easier for him(he's seriously close to a Garnett level in these aspects). I feel like Noah is a guy who will play better the better competition he's playing with, Smith and Thomas have their hands full trying to get their minutes over this kid, oh snap, he's ready!

- Luol also noticably stronger. Starters played like 20 minutes. Skiles played some interesting big lineups we are not used to seeing, including playing Lu at 2 for about 8 minutes and giving Tyrus some 3 time. 

- Victor looked pretty bad. I just don't think he's happy about being here, his attitude is obvious, so he can have a nice season at the end of the bench, very possibly spend most of the season on injured reserve the way Gray has played.

None of the other new guys made too much of an impression. Wouldn't mind cutting Barrett and Blair right now. Homan looks like he might be worth a second look.


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

From last nights game it seems like Noah is going to be what we all had hoped Chandler would be. From the 2nd play where he dribbled then dunked the ball on 2 guys. Chandler was so uncoordinated he would have fallen down or lost the ball. Noah runs and passes like a guard. I can't wait to see him play more.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Hustle said:


> My Notes
> 
> - Stacey King said this about Gardner's dunk "He climbed Yi like a squirrel up a tree", and I agree that was a dunk that could get him on this team. He played okay. Not too great but he showed a few things he could bring, like his backdoor cut layup. Good passer, okay defender.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Viktor is on his way to being the 2006-2007 Michael Sweetney of 2007-2008!

As a former joint tenant of Skiles' doghouse, he now has exclusive title to it including possession of the bowl with an affectionate "Michael" printed on it where Sweets ate many a meal.

Tyrus sounds like he's still trying too hard. 

I can't wait to see Gordon and Noah. I hope they've got chemistry, and I don't see any reason why not. No could pass out to BG. BG could oop it to No. No's got the D in the 4th. BG's got the O. I think they will be our two keys to victory, especially in the playoffs.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I was happy when we ended up with Noah over Yi on draft night. I am still happy.

Gray looks like Will Purdue with softer hands. Definitely a good thing to find a NBA capable big in the middle of the second round. I don't expect him to get a lot of playing time, but he may be on the active roster a lot of the season.

Anyone hear why Thabo wasn't playing? I heard them say in the fourth when it was our rooks vs. their starters that Thabo most likely would have been in the game and been a more stabilizing force, but never heard why he was out.


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

i thought he was out with a hamstring problem?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Fred said:


> i thought he was out with a hamstring problem?


yes, he was.


----------



## NiXtreme (Jun 28, 2006)

i am new to this, so this may sound silly...

why can't i watch it on wmoe now?


----------

